# Netherstoffballen



## Majestik666 (29. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bin mit meinem untoten Hexenmeister 69 und schneidern Skill 300.
Wo kann ich lernen wie man Nethtersoffballen herstellen kann? (kann ich doch mit Skill 300 lernen, oder?)

Danke schon mal für die Antworten


----------



## Leonyja (29. Oktober 2008)

Majestik666 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hab ich gestern auch ewig gesucht!

--> im Gasthaus in der Ehrenfeste, erster Stock
--> den Manawebrahmen findest du in Unterstadt, Shattrath (so ein rechteckiges Teil, liegt am Boden. Musst nur daneben stehen) durch die Bank der Seher nach unten, dann geradeaus an die andere Wand (ungefähr)


----------



## Divinavene (29. Oktober 2008)

Ehrenfeste wird dir da nicht weiterhelfen, weil das die Stadt der Allys ist. Als Hordler musst du dafür nach Thrallmar ins Gasthaus. Dort steht die Schneidereilehrerin. 

Den Manawebrahmen benötigst du erst etwas später, wenn du magieerfüllte Netherstoffballen brauchst und in Unterstadt gibt es den nicht. Nur in Shattrath und Silbermond.

Mit 300er Skill ist das kein Problem. Einfach die Lehrerin in Thrallmar ansprechen und 10g für den Meister ausgeben und du kannst dort glaube ich Rezepte bis 335 (wenn ich mich jetzt nicht irre) kaufen.


----------



## Griese (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaub ja, er meint Unteres Viertel statt Unterstadt. Würde Sinn machen.


----------



## Divinavene (29. Oktober 2008)

Das könnte sein. Wobei ja das untere Viertel aber zu Shattrath zählt.

Ich wollte es nur mal korrigieren, damit es nicht zu Missverständnissen kommt. ^^


----------



## Leonyja (31. Oktober 2008)

Griese schrieb:


> Ich glaub ja, er meint Unteres Viertel statt Unterstadt. Würde Sinn machen.



ja, klar, mein Fehler. Und sorry, nicht gesehen dass du Horde spielst.

achja, und zum Eisenweberseide farmen empfiehlt sich "Höhlen der Zeit 2" - dropprate ist ok, und keiner kommt dir in die Quere (brauchst du zum Schneidern von Netherstoffstiefeln. Seide kostet im AH rund 6 gold PRO STÜCK)


----------



## Xandars (6. November 2008)

hehe teurer server..

als ally bis 300 in hauptstädten (if,sw,ect..)
AB 300 - 335 ehrenfeste 
dann rezepte wie magieerfüllter nethersotffballen ect kaufen und bis 350/355 (bis zur spezi)

hrm leider gibts beim schneiderer sowas wie die ingi brille wo man nur skill brauch und kein mindestlevel *heul* bin 60er mage und skille mit 67er zeug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krueger75 (10. November 2008)

Wollte nicht extra einen Thread aufmachen, hab aber mal ne Frage:

- Kann man ab dem Add-on noch mit dem Magieerfülltem Netherstoffballen skillen ? Habe noch einige auf der Bank und würde die sonst verhökern :-)

Gruss,
Krueger


----------

